# iphone and rogers



## juicy69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I never post anything on this site but have found it useful to help me get my new iphone going, so thanks. Here's a cool think. I called Rogers today to upo my data package. The lady asked what kind of phone i had, and when i told her iphone she offered me the apple data package. unlimited data transfer for 1 month to test out the iphone then i can decide which data packeage i need. its a comin.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Yeah, right. I believe she offered you a trial on data, but then you'll have to pick a rate. I don't believe it is the "apple" data package.


----------



## juicy69 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is why i dont post. "ya right" ers. I told her i had an iphone. She asked if it was an apple. I said ya she oh we have a promo apple package. ya its a trial on data and i will have to pick a plan, but she was looking through her options and said asked if it was an Apple. im juyst telling you what she said and how she said it.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

This is great info -- slip-ups are always nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks for that juicy bit of news! So maybe.... 1 month from now.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

juicy69 said:


> This is why i dont post. "ya right" ers. I told her i had an iphone. She asked if it was an apple. I said ya she oh we have a promo apple package. ya its a trial on data and i will have to pick a plan, but she was looking through her options and said asked if it was an Apple. im juyst telling you what she said and how she said it.


Thanks for sharing the info. Don't be discouraged, most on here are helpful.

All of us are opinionated...but most are respectful about it. (until you hit a nerve)


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

I just added the new $65 1 gig plan.

better than the old rogers plan.

The month trial is a new promo.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

htdub said:


> I just added the new $65 1 gig plan.
> 
> better than the old rogers plan.
> 
> The month trial is a new promo.


Oh, well that's no good. I thought the standard promo was three months (making this one month promo more likely something unique) but I guess they changed that.


----------



## jcit (Oct 4, 2007)

*Just signed with Rogers $15/month unlimited data*

Rogers has a new data plan. You can get a 3 month trial of UNLIMITED data for $15.00 per month. After the three months is up you get to pick a package... One of the available packages is a $65/1GB plan. It is based on a PC Card data rate that Rogers will allow iphone users to sign up for. Downside to all of this is that it requires a 3 year commitment. Mine is for my business, I've been with Rogers for 12 years already... No Biggie!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## groov2485 (Sep 26, 2007)

When did $65/mo for 1gb become a "good" plan. It's still freakin' high compared to everywhere else in the world.


----------



## juicy69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats for a pc card package. i was there yesterday and the best rate i could get was like 100mb for 100.00 sucks. ive had my phone for about 2 days and ive used 20mb already with no real surfing, just e-mails.


----------



## scharlton (Mar 3, 2005)

I have the $100 plan, it is for 200 MB. I believe there is a new one "for WIndows Mobile devices" that is $80 for 500 MB.


----------



## scharlton (Mar 3, 2005)

> When did $65/mo for 1gb become a "good" plan. It's still freakin' high compared to everywhere else in the world


Move there then. Seriously, there's no point in whining about this because competition will only occur within Canada. The main reason data rates in Canada are high is that the $1+ billion it takes to upgrade the network are huge capital sinks with very little return. 

The Rogers upgrade from TDMA to GSM/GPRS, for example, was extremely expensive, has not paid off, except perhaps that it gave Fido/Microcell customers more coverage when Rogers bought them! Only with recent surge in BlackBerry sales does it look like "data" is becoming mainstream, and then, only for email. The devices out there SUCK for web content (until the iPhone).

The upgrade in the GTA to 3G HSPDA, the whole "Rogers Vision" thing, where you have TV-on-your-phone and video calling -- has also been a bust. People in Canada are not as hungry for wireless technology as they are in Europe. 

Of course, this will change, and the prices will come down. It's a chicken and egg scenario. Likely the iPhone will help matters, but also recognize that many executives at Rogers have been burnt by their past data strategies, so there's a lot of managerial ego on the line. They're not convinced the iPhone will help matters, so they're exploiting what they have with the BlackBerry.  Rogers also has a very strong relationship with RIM, much stronger than they will ever have with Apple.

Anyway, for now, I have my unlocked iPhone, a Rogers Digital One Rate plan, and the Data 200 plan. In total, to use my iPhone in Canada and the U.S., it will cost me $200-300/month. With AT&T, it was costing my company upwards of $650-700 a month due to roaming. Rogers has much, much better roaming deals that AT&T does.


----------



## groov2485 (Sep 26, 2007)

You are forgetting one very important thing, they do not have to because there's no competition up here.

Do you think it didn't cost millions of dollars for the states to do the same thing? Or europe. Or anywhere else in the world? If that's the case, why is Google putting up $4.6 billion for the wireless spectrum?

Competition breeds better service, better plan, better choices for us, the consumers. With the current situation in Canada being 3 major cell carriers and nothing else, there is no incentive for Rogers to do any better. And even worse that rogers is the only GSM network available.

And consumers such as yourself are perfectly keen to sit back and take it from them because you apparently feel sorry for Rogers not netting the ROI they anticipated from other ventures. Failed ventures are a part of business.

While yes, the iPhone won't revolutionize the market in Canada because let's face it, Canada is a decade or so behind technology, that's no excuse for Rogers to simply not try and tell their customers, tough ****.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmmm. Lets make a quick comparison between Rogers Communications and AT&T... Looks to me that Rogers is one hell of a profitable company. Some of you need to wake up and realize that we are getting royally screwed here in Canada...

Rogers: Revenue $7.48 billion CAN. Operating Income $2.1 billion CAN. Employees 18,057 (2004). Key people Ted Rogers - President & CEO. Slogan "Canada's Most Reliable Network"

AT&T: Revenue $63.055 billion USD. Net Income $7.356 billion USD. Employees 301,840 (2007). Slogan "Your World. Delivered."

Source: Wikipedia, Rogers, AT&T.


----------



## Bulldogge (Sep 12, 2007)

@ scharlton, unless you are privy to information that the rest of us are not (work for rogers in a very senior position) where the hell do you get off telling someone to move because he is commenting on a market rate that is very skewed from the rest of the world. 
europeans have accepted wireless tech because it was easier based on their competative market prices. You had one thing right, Rogers crapped the bed with their marketing. Only because they decided to abuse their market position . One that is solidified by the CRTC and their lack of willingness to streamline their licensing requirements, makeing it a very difficult market to get new start up's into the market place. A process that would see the consumers enjoy the benefits of a more open market. 
The pricing scam is nothing more than monopolistic abuse. Their "billion dollar investment" is nothing compared to the cost of hundreads of thousands of cable for house hold tv and internet. This is the reason 3rd world countries use wireless tech. because it is affordable!!!
Your comments were not only rude, they were really uninformed.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's some more background info about the GSM/EDGE infrastructure that Rogers already has in place here in Canada. Remember, we are seeking EDGE adoption like in the US and third-world countries:

"EDGE is a standardized set of improvements to the GSM radio interface that 
brings higher data rates and increased spectral efficiency for data services. 
With EDGE, the operator can have three times more subscribers than with 
GPRS or triple the data rate. EDGE provides in principle the same type of 3G 
services as WCDMA, but with lower data transfer rates. Implementing EDGE is 
fast and cost-efficient. EDGE uses the same channel structure, frequency 
planning, protocols and coverage as today’s GSM. Operators will be able to 
achieve more with the same physical resources." (Ericsson White Paper, http://www.ericsson.com/technology/whitepapers/3011_seamless_network_c.pdf).

The cats out of the bag. Just as Bulldogge says, there is monopolistic abuse occurring. It is clear that the world is going wireless because it is more affordable. A much easier method to increase subscribers, as compared to laying more copper wire. Rogers is trying to pull a fast one on us.

At this point, I hope that Apple continues its course on making deals with companies that are serious about providing services at a fair value. Just like Steve Jobs drive against the greedy music corporations. Maybe this is why he has not signed a deal with Canada.


----------



## drehleierguy (Aug 8, 2004)

It's not just about competition, but also regulation. As I understand it, the CRTC sets the maximum rates for voice and data services in Canada. All the carriers set their rates to the max. Period. I'm sure we've all shopped around for plans and realised that all the rate plans are essentially the same. No competition, smaller marked than the US of course are very important too. But I wonder if putting pressure on the CRTC (who, after all, are supposed to be working in our best interests - ha!) to mandate lower rates. As has been pointed out before on these boards, we have the most expensive data rates in the world here in Canada.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, you are totally right. I made a post in the past regarding the need for people to complain to both the Canadian Radio-television and Telecommunications Commission (CRTC), and the Canadian Wireless Telecommunications Association (CWTA) about the costs of both phone and data in Canada. Perhaps a letter to their Member of Parliament (MP) would also be useful. These policies and practices are slowing progress and innovation in Canada. The question that I have is why Rogers and Fido were allowed to merge?


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

htdub said:


> I just added the new $65 1 gig plan.
> 
> better than the old rogers plan.
> 
> The month trial is a new promo.


I called Rogers today and asked about this plan which is meant for laptops. They said I could try it but they weren't sure if it was going to work with the iphone. Is it working for you?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

The FCC leaves Canada in the dust again National Post. Published Tuesday, August 07, 2007 10:46 AM by petenowak


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Data is data. Unless it's for the Blackberry, which uses different servers, any kind of data plan just measures how much data you use, not what you use it for.


Data is data for BlackBerries as well. I'm using a 5 MB Navigate plan on my Blackberry Curve, and it works just fine (however, the email portion does NOT work without a Blackberry data plan, although there are alternatives).

The trick is getting Rogers to enable the data plan you want for your account.


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

The rogers rep tole me that he would enable it but couldn't guaranty that it would work. I got the same response from the Roger's PDA/data center.

(3 days till my iphone comes in...and counting:clap: )


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

> Also, carriers will no longer be able to dictate what sort of software can be put on the phones. So if a consumer wants to put Skype on their phone and make free calls through wi-fi hotspots, thus depriving the carrier of some revenue, it's their right to do so.


Does this mean that future US iPhones will be both unlocked and open to third-party apps out of the box? Good news.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I saw this on Mobile Magazine:

iPhone is Coming to Canada After All (But It's Expensive)

Frankly, until Rogers/Apple says something I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Sheesh, who dreams up these rumours? :lmao:


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

8127972 said:


> I saw this on Mobile Magazine:
> 
> iPhone is Coming to Canada After All (But It's Expensive)


Jesus, this is like broken telephone. It's all sourced in the original Holt Renfrew crapola, which has already been totally debunked, and Micheal Geist's original analysis or is outdated (though the argument is still sound, even with the $65 plan)


----------

